# Ibra in "bikini" minaccia un giovane del PSG Video



## Now i'm here (27 Luglio 2013)

Anticipazione (Spoiler)


----------



## Jino (28 Luglio 2013)

Che cecca


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (28 Luglio 2013)

Non so se sia più ridicolo lui, o Boateng con i leggins


----------



## admin (29 Luglio 2013)

*Il bikini indossato da Ibra si chiama Bra ed è dotato di un rilevatore che registra i dati atletici*


----------



## Toby rosso nero (29 Luglio 2013)

Piquet approva.


----------

